
Ask HN: What are the best tools for salary negotiation and career advancement? - IAmNot007
Hello. I made a smurf account to ask this question. I’m on my second “real” job in the tech world where I moved over from a smaller, but well known tech company in an entry level SWE role to roughly the same role in a much larger company, but have been getting paid about the same. In the mean time, I’ve delivered 2 real projects, one of which I’ve had total ownership of. Considering my first job wasn’t located in the Bay Area, I feel as if I’ve started from a much lower pay scale that will compoundingly affect me. What are the best tools to show my manager with whom I’ve asked for a one on one person meeting, to show some empirical data about my market value? And what are some best case practices for being upfront and transparent about these negotiations. Anecdotally a coworker and mentor I’ve found have intimated that I should’ve been hired at a more senior position and that regardless of position I should be paid more. FWIW I think that I am and that others consider me a good team player. I’m trying to convey that I’m worth more to both other companies, and internally to our company as well.<p>EDIT: Fixed a broken sentence for clarity, and added one too.
======
zuhayeer
Check out a site I made called [http://levels.fyi](http://levels.fyi) for a
comparison of career ladders and compensation ranges. It should give you a
good idea of what to negotiate for and what part of the breakdown (base,
stock, bonus) to nudge on

~~~
IAmNot007
Thank you for this. Seems miles better than Glassdoor or any purported salary
website. Do you have any idea what is the most effective part of compensation
to negotiate or does it change too much company to company? Having the data is
one thing. Leveraging it is another.

~~~
zuhayeer
It’s pretty variable and changes a fair amount from company to company, of
course startups have way more leverage on stock compensation side whereas some
already large companies such as IBM basically pay you a base salary and not
much else.

There were some good discussions on our HN launch post from a while back:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18349421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18349421)

